# Moving back to France & Custom



## Wala (Jan 6, 2013)

Normally when moving back to french after living abrod more than 1 year you should be exempted of VAT for your personal stuff that you bring back with you. 
Than explaine on the website of the French custum but I'm not allowed to post the link here, sorry.
Is what is written on the website of the French custom trustable?
Is anybody had any problem with the french custom moving back is belonging after being expat?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What's on the French custom office website is about as reliable as you're going to get. Though this is still France, and fonctionnaires have their "discretion." Still, I believe the general rule is that anything you've owned for at least 6 months should pass customs on your return VAT free, and they do have the right to ask for proof of purchase for anything that looks newer than that.

If it looks like you loaded up on new stuff in the six months before your return, they are going to check it all, and you will owe VAT on the new stuff.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

